# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  Are there ANY pics of DNP before and after?

## rambo

I've NEVER seen one, on this board or any other. If anyone has any, please post them here.

----------


## iNvid

I saw one awhile ago, it was of his back. You can totally see the diff. Sorry I couldnt help much more :-/

----------


## iNvid

Found it...

Before
http://67.18.108.244/showpost.php?p=373509&postcount=59

After
http://67.18.108.244/showpost.php?p=373511&postcount=60

----------


## Bryan2

woww

----------


## Spoon

darn, now im really curious!

----------


## Steroids101

Look at the vein on his left forearm. Check out my dnp diary in the cycle results section as well.

----------


## iNvid

> Look at the vein on his left forearm. Check out my dnp diary in the cycle results section as well.


Craziest thing is that the dnp he took was crystal. I read somewhere a guy died off just 600mg of crystal.

----------


## Steroids101

> Craziest thing is that the dnp he took was crystal. I read somewhere a guy died off just 600mg of crystal.


Remember that crystal is 3* as powerful as normal dnp . Thats like a 1800mg dose! Also it wasn't neccisarilly the dnp that killed him, but dehydration.

----------


## tonight

I saw one the other day:  :Big Grin:  

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=113518

(scroll down - bdtr posted it - you can't miss it)  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## BDTR

ROFL




> I saw one the other day: 
> 
> 
> 
> He was on 600 mg DNP but on other stuff as well - In case you're wondering where found this, it was:
> 
> http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=113518
> 
> (scroll down - bdtr posted it - you can't miss it)

----------


## tonight

I know, I know... lol  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## iNvid

LMFAO @ bdtr. What happened to that guuy anyways

----------


## iNvid

Bump for more pics? CMon guys  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## tech

dnp sounds like its deadly but effective. how would you guys rate the benefit to risk ratio. Is dnp illegal to posses in the US?

----------


## iNvid

> dnp sounds like its deadly but effective. how would you guys rate the benefit to risk ratio. Is dnp illegal to posses in the US?


Everything is deadly if you are stupid with it  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Benefit:Risk would prolly be 5:1 if you are smart. If you take it as a joke, 0:5. You can buy DNP as a toxin from certain companies. Its not sold legally as a drug anywhere in the world.

----------


## kingofmasters

> Remember that crystal is 3* as powerful as normal dnp. Thats like a 1800mg dose! Also it wasn't neccisarilly the dnp that killed him, but dehydration.


where did you get this nonsense?

Also the 600 mg alone isn't enough to kill you!
(Maybe accumalative effect, him working in heat, dehydration, rare allergies etc.)

----------


## Z-Ro

wow, DNP is pretty powerful, i haven't seen any before and after pics yet either, impressive

----------


## iNvid

Yeah I've serched every forum there is. No one has pics...i dont know why either. If you guys find any, feel free to post it up.

----------

